# Had an AMAZON delivery to my condo today



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Got an email from Amazon part way thru the day.............

_This is an automatically generated email, please do not reply._

Hello ANT 7,

Your order INTLCMA367XXXXXX is scheduled to be delivered in the next 3 hours by our driver Osman.

Osman is currently completing delivery number 59, you are delivery number 104.

This dude had at least 104 orders to do today.....WTF ??? Is this normal ? We are in a city of 1.3MM, but still man that's crazy.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

For amazon DSP driver 200 stops is a normal occurrence.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

When I worked for USPS Sunday’s were strictly JUST for amazon package deliveries. Every single Sunday I’d have at least 150 packages to deliver. It went by surprisingly fast. These little 40-50 packages are kind of funny to me compared to what I had to do.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I was suppose to have a package delivered next day (Friday). No driver picked up the package at the hub in San Leandro, CA on the day of. Never had this happened before. Had a few times where the driver had it in their vehicle and ran out of time and called it quits. 

Anyone know how common this is?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Sodium101 said:


> I was suppose to have a package delivered next day (Friday). No driver picked up the package at the hub in San Leandro, CA on the day of. Never had this happened before. Had a few times where the driver had it in their vehicle and ran out of time and called it quits.
> 
> Anyone know how common this is?


Pretty common.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Got an email from Amazon part way thru the day.............
> 
> _This is an automatically generated email, please do not reply._
> 
> ...


They start out avging 18 delivery/hr at start , first few weeks and then go up to 25 delivery. If you finish early, you have the option to help out slow drivers and get paid extra 1$ per delivery + your hourly salary .( not flex )


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazon destroys communities. 

I wouldn’t order anything from them. 

They are also a clearinghouse for counterfeit goods from Asia.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> Amazon destroys communities.
> 
> I wouldn't order anything from them.
> 
> They are also a clearinghouse for counterfeit goods from Asia.


TROLL


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> TROLL


Truth is trolling.


----------

